# 87 suzuki LT 300 Need Help Brake Light



## mccarrick (May 30, 2009)

I have no response from the rear light while pressing the brake. stays bright with front brake and rear pressed. My lights are not dimm battery is fresh fuses are good. reverse light neutral speed light work also. any help would be great.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you checked the actual bulb in something else?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like a bad ground. Check the socket first and work back from there.


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

check for corroded wires


----------

